# Hi From Australia



## Andi (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi everyone, my names Andi and I am from Australia. 

I sold my last horse almost two years ago and have recently just decided to get back into them, so I am leasing a 3 year old just to make sure that I want the horse lifestyle. I generally ride english style and have done a little bit of everything. My last horse I bought as a yearling and started her up and broke her in myself, so I am interested in training as well as riding. I saw this forum and thought it looked like a friendly place for discussing horses.

So hi!
Andi


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Andi! 
Have fun posting.


----------



## Dumas'_Grrrl (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome to Horse Forum...Glad you're here!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Andi
Nice to meet you!


----------



## Gimme A Dream (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi Andi and welcome to the horse forum! I'm new here too and look forward to having some good discussions about correcting some of my difficulties with my three big babies. Nice to meet you!


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

Great to hear your getting back into horses. We all eventually come back! LOL. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

yay another aussie! lol
welcome to HF


----------



## crackrider (Jan 23, 2007)

Aways need more aussies . . . . eventually we'll have enough to take over the forum! Mwahahahaha! . . .ok jokes! LOL

Welcome and Good luck with your horse and I hope you do decide to get another horse permenantly.


----------

